# OFWGKTA appreciation Thread



## TreWatson (Mar 30, 2011)

Odd future is a hip-hop Group founded by Tyler the creator. Shock-rap. crazy hip-hop, crazy amazing.

Tyler produces 90% of the material on all OF material and does the videos as well. it makes me feel like in this age DIY is definitely the way to go, and im glad it's even spreading out to Hip-hop. 

if you wanna learn about odd future, i hope i gave you a start, these guys are ill.

if you enjoy them, please discuss it here.

I know it's hip-hop, but come on, these guys are pretty brutal.

also, some of you may appreciate that tyler and a few dudes in his crew are pro/semi-pro skaters.

my personal Favorite is Earl sweatshirt, with tyler and hodgy fighting over second.


----------



## adrock (Mar 30, 2011)

my roommate turned me onto tyler the creator a few weeks ago via his yonkers video. i really really like him. super crazy and original. gonna give the rest of his crew a listen


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 30, 2011)

I back this shit hard.


----------



## S-O (Mar 30, 2011)

HUGE fan, I'm a Tyler fan, though everyone is great, I just dig him the most. Can't wait for Goblin.

Also, these guys are all real young, like 17-23, or so wiki says, so great now, and only getting better.

Thread win.


----------



## Cyntex (Mar 30, 2011)

I really dig The Radical Tape. I haven't checked out all their stuff but I think it's their best so far.


----------



## Kavnar (Mar 30, 2011)

These guys are the fucking shit man!
Found out about them through thrasher magazine. 
Seem like awesome guys aswell.


----------



## ArrowHead (Mar 30, 2011)

I get the OF, but what is WGKTA?


----------



## ArrowHead (Mar 30, 2011)

Personally, if I'm gonna spend time listening to rap, it's gonna most likely be the new Childish Gambino E.P.




And yes, it IS the Bro-Rape guy.


"I am RUNNING this bitch, you are just a DOG WALKER"

"an elephant never forgets, so my DICK remembers everything"


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 30, 2011)

Odd Future Wolf Gang Kill Them All.

Gambino has nothing to do with Odd Future. Please start your own thread for him if you wish.


----------



## ArrowHead (Mar 30, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Odd Future Wolf Gang Kill Them All.
> 
> Gambino has nothing to do with Odd Future. Please start your own thread for him if you wish.



Thank you.

And sorry, I saw 90's influenced hip hop and freestyle, and made an association. Didn't realize there were strict rules on how an appreciation thread works. (most forums I frequent it's normal to suggest similar artists in one)


----------



## adrock (Mar 30, 2011)

this shit is awesome


----------



## DLG (Mar 30, 2011)

yep, they are great. here's an earlier thread about them. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/147692-hiphop-tyler-creator-yonkers.html


----------



## adrock (Mar 30, 2011)

DLG said:


> yep, they are great. here's an earlier thread about them.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/147692-hiphop-tyler-creator-yonkers.html


damn, threads always creep by under my radar...

and i definitely agree about earl being the best, he's a beast for his age.


----------



## gfactor (Mar 30, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> Personally, if I'm gonna spend time listening to rap, it's gonna most likely be the new Childish Gambino E.P.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Childish Gambino has been the most listened artist on my ipod since last summer! I'm glad other SS.orgians are reppin that shi'


----------



## DLG (Mar 30, 2011)

adrock said:


> damn, threads always creep by under my radar...
> 
> and i definitely agree about earl being the best, he's a beast for his age.




he's pretty much imitating doom on this one, but yeah, that's like the equivalent of a 15 year old playing steve vai songs perfectly.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Mar 30, 2011)

FUCK STEVE HARVEY

KILL PEOPLE BURN SHIT FUCK SCHOOL

FREE EARL


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 30, 2011)

gfactor said:


> Childish Gambino has been the most listened artist on my ipod since last summer! I'm glad other SS.orgians are reppin that shi'



Again, take the Bambino posts elsewhere.


----------



## mellis (Mar 31, 2011)

Earl Motherfuckin' Sweatshirt.

Honestly some of the best lyrics I've ever heard, they're offensive, funny, clever and original all at once. You can download most of their shit off their tumblr  


Bitches, Hoes, Weaves, Leather Jackets


----------



## SerratedSkies (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm a big OFWGKTA fan, but I probably wont be in a few weeks. They're becoming far too trendy for my liking, which always means its too good to be true.


----------



## gfactor (Mar 31, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Odd Future Wolf Gang Kill Them All.
> 
> Gambino has nothing to do with Odd Future. Please start your own thread for him if you wish.



Sorry, just got a little over exited. 

Anyway, Odd future rule. They are blowing up and if this gets into the mainstream I don't even know. The things that christian parent groups would have to say about these guys.....


----------



## DLG (Mar 31, 2011)

SerratedSkies said:


> I'm a big OFWGKTA fan, but I probably wont be in a few weeks. They're becoming far too trendy for my liking, which always means its too good to be true.



Sad Hipster - favourite band just won a grammy


----------



## ArrowHead (Mar 31, 2011)

Just to bring up Gambino one more time, AVOID the odd future video on youtube labeled "odd future and childish gambino" and "donald glover admits ploy to meet odd future" etc.... - the video is an empty file and the link in the description leads to a virus.


----------



## DLG (Mar 31, 2011)

you know when earl raps "I'm a hot and bothered astronaut, crashing while I'm jacking off to buffering&#65279; vids of Asher Roth eating apple sauce"

1:07


----------



## adrock (Mar 31, 2011)

DLG said:


> you know when earl raps "I'm a hot and bothered astronaut, crashing while I'm jacking off to buffering&#65279; vids of Asher Roth eating apple sauce"
> 
> 1:07



hahaha, thanks for clearing that up. i was like "what the fuck is he talking about??"


----------



## DLG (Mar 31, 2011)

yeah, I thought that it was just a cool multi.... rhyming "astronaut" "jacking off" "Asher Roth" and "apple sauce". 

Just found out today that such a video actually exists.


----------



## DLG (Mar 31, 2011)

apparently this is a long lost track and Earl's first verse with OF. 

unsurprisingly, it's heat rocks.


----------



## adrock (Mar 31, 2011)

this thread should have been labeled NSFW, hahaha 



DLG said:


> yeah, I thought that it was just a cool multi.... rhyming "astronaut" "jacking off" "Asher Roth" and "apple sauce".
> 
> Just found out today that such a video actually exists.


haha seriously. the kid is a fucking monster. 

I love this beat, and he rips it to shreds... 
"show me a rapper my age who say he nice as this and I'll show you a faggot that say he hate Barbara Streisand flicks. hah!"


----------



## DLG (Apr 1, 2011)

^yep he ripped it.

fuck that faggot shit my niggas on some savage shit
fuckin the game and shoving daggers through the ass of it


----------



## TreWatson (Apr 1, 2011)

so, goblin leaked. 

it sounds amazing.


----------



## adrock (Apr 1, 2011)

TreWatson said:


> so, goblin leaked.
> 
> it sounds amazing.


damn. gonna have to get that when I get home...


----------



## MikeH (Apr 1, 2011)

So I just got into these guys.

I dig. Hard.


----------



## jordanky (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks to this thread, this is all I've jammed the last three days.


----------



## TreWatson (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah.

apparently OF leaked it themselves.

go check it at www.youareanaprilfool.com


----------



## adrock (Apr 2, 2011)

TreWatson said:


> yeah.
> 
> apparently OF leaked it themselves.
> 
> go check it at www.youareanaprilfool.com



www.yousuck.com


----------



## adrock (May 9, 2011)

so goblin officially leaked last week. it's pretty fucking good in my opinion. my favorite track at the moment...


----------



## neozeke (May 9, 2011)

It's pretty fucking good 



Niggas saying "Free Earl" without even knowing him. See theyre missing a new album, I'm&#65279; missing my only friend

SO GOOD!


----------



## MikeH (May 9, 2011)




----------



## The Reverend (May 10, 2011)

I'm glad they're blowing up. If they hadn't, odds are I would've never checked them out. The video for Yonkers is fucking amazing. I'm definitely going to be looking out for new music from all of them.


----------



## neozeke (May 10, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I'm glad they're blowing up. If they hadn't, odds are I would've never checked them out. The video for Yonkers is fucking amazing. I'm definitely going to be looking out for new music from all of them.



I wouldn't bother looking for all their stuff. The tier list basically goes

Earl 
Tyler
Hodgey Beats/Mellowhype
Frank Ocean 

Or 

Tyler
Earl 
Hodgey
Frank

Domo's cool, but he's just a typical weed rapper. Taco and Jasper are total jokes, but they've only been featured on tracks. Mike G is decent. Earl and Tyler pretty much make OFWGKTA. But currently, Earl isn't allowed to do anything till he's 18 so the group pretty much rests on Tyler's shoulders.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (May 10, 2011)

Wow this stuff is crazy good! this is the kinda rap/hip hop I can get into


----------



## metulkult (May 10, 2011)

Don't even get me started. I loved OFWGKTA crew when Bastard came out, and now EVERYONE at my school worships them now that Yonkers/Goblin came out....


----------



## adrock (May 10, 2011)

neozeke said:


> It's pretty fucking good
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that song is soo fucking good! when i first heard that line, i was like damn. that's some real shit right there...



neozeke said:


> I wouldn't bother looking for all their stuff. The tier list basically goes
> 
> Earl
> Tyler
> ...


this pretty much sums them up. though i put mike g right up there with hodgy. his flow is very smooth. i actually like hodgy and mike g quite a bit. them, and tyler and earl, are all i really care about in ofwgkta. jasper and taco are complete fucking JOKES. left brain makes SICK beats though.

this is my current mike g favorite, and NOT just because earl is in it


----------



## DLG (May 10, 2011)

I'm not feelin Goblin too much. It's pretty much Bastard part 2 but with even less beats that bang, more dark, meandering, dissonant beats, really long songs, and just not all that fun. 

I appreciate that he doesn't care to make hits or radio-friendly stuff, but this album is just way to bleak for my tastes on the whole (no homo), and it's missing Earl 

a couple really good tracks on it though.


----------



## liamh (May 10, 2011)

My brother showed me Tyler, The Creator and I've been slowly getting more into Odd Future stuff.
Really creative, clever, hilarious stuff


----------



## josh pelican (May 10, 2011)

Don't expect much more from Thebe (Earl). His momma don't like that shit.

Free Earl.


----------



## liamh (May 10, 2011)

I'm older than him but if I was singing about raping people my mum would probably disown me


----------



## josh pelican (May 10, 2011)

Well, I'm not saying anything, but I don't think he's even in North America.

His mom won't let Tyler or anyone else in OF release his music.


----------



## adrock (May 10, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Don't expect much more from Thebe (Earl). His momma don't like that shit.
> 
> Free Earl.





josh pelican said:


> Well, I'm not saying anything, but I don't think he's even in North America.
> 
> His mom won't let Tyler or anyone else in OF release his music.



though true, once he turns 18 that doesn't matter anymore. he can do whatever he wants. he turns 18 in february of next year, so it'll definitely be a while before we hear more from him.


----------



## josh pelican (May 10, 2011)

Not if he turns into a big momma's boy and promises not to write anymore devil music.

That being said, my "Goblin" 2xLP should arrive soon. Tyler's my boy.

EDIT: Fuck. It's backordered hard.


----------



## DLG (May 10, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Well, I'm not saying anything, but I don't think he's even in North America.




Complex Exclusive: We Found Earl Sweatshirt | Complex


----------



## adrock (May 10, 2011)

DLG said:


> I'm not feelin Goblin too much. It's pretty much Bastard part 2 but with even less beats that bang, more dark, meandering, dissonant beats, really long songs, and just not all that fun.
> 
> I appreciate that he doesn't care to make hits or radio-friendly stuff, but this album is just way to bleak for my tastes on the whole (no homo), and it's missing Earl
> 
> a couple really good tracks on it though.


I can definitely feel that. tyler's beats can be very hard to listen to sometimes. and I noticed some of the new songs seemed kind of drawn out too. but, I thought he wanted his stuff on the radio, and hits? maybe it's just one of his many "fronts" that he puts on...


josh pelican said:


> Not if he turns into a big momma's boy and promises not to write anymore devil music.


I dunno. for some reason, I just don't see that happening...



DLG said:


> Complex Exclusive: We Found Earl Sweatshirt | Complex


they should really make this picture his album cover. it's fucking hilarious.


----------



## adrock (May 10, 2011)

also, I'm really getting into hodgy lately. it seems he's getting better with every track he does. and the combination of him and left brain (mellowhype) is just nasty.


----------



## gfactor (May 10, 2011)

GOBLIN is SWAG!


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 10, 2011)

Late to the party here. This shit is great.


----------



## DLG (May 10, 2011)

adrock said:


> also, I'm really getting into hodgy lately. it seems he's getting better with every track he does. and the combination of him and left brain (mellowhype) is just nasty.




yeah I love left brain's production. 


this beat is ridiculous to me. 



and when tyler makes dissonant/weird stuff and it doesn't work, I feel like left brain has a better knack of being experimental successfully. 

Like this. 



also left brain isn't afraid of sampling while tyler tends to stick to the same pianos and keyboards.


----------



## neozeke (May 10, 2011)

adrock said:


> this pretty much sums them up. though i put mike g right up there with hodgy. his flow is very smooth. i actually like hodgy and mike g quite a bit. them, and tyler and earl, are all i really care about in ofwgkta. jasper and taco are complete fucking JOKES. left brain makes SICK beats though.
> 
> this is my current mike g favorite, and NOT just because earl is in it




I totally forgot Mike, yeah he's pretty good.


----------



## josh pelican (May 10, 2011)

I find way too many people only know Tyler (some of them know Earl). I mean, all of the artists are practically fucking flawless.

I still say Tyler is my favorite because he has a darker lyrical style. I still back Earl, but that .....'s gotta come home from Samoa.


----------



## MikeH (May 10, 2011)

Goblin fucking rules.


----------



## Treeunit212 (May 10, 2011)

Here's the best interview I've found of Tyler, where he explains the concept behind Yonkers.

Amazing.

SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. SWAG. 

SWAG.


----------



## adrock (May 11, 2011)

DLG said:


> yeah I love left brain's production.
> 
> 
> this beat is ridiculous to me.
> ...


totally man. those two mellowhype albums are full of goodies. i like most of tyler's beats, though they take a while to grow on me sometimes. but left brain, he's just a SICK fucking producer. all his beats are nasty.


----------



## DLG (May 11, 2011)

vinyl looks ill


----------



## liamh (May 11, 2011)

hahaha, Jasper's rapping makes me laugh.
And yeah those vinyls look niiice.


----------



## DLG (May 11, 2011)

taco might be even funnier. also left brain's verses are always great. he raps so horribly that it's almost tremendous.


----------



## adrock (May 11, 2011)

taco and jasper are the worst rappers ever. i hate waka flocka, with a passion, and they make him sound like goddamn twista...


----------



## DLG (May 11, 2011)

Waka makes me want to slap my girlfriend around. I love his shit. Sure, he's the worst at rapping, but there's something about his music, it's super energetic, all the beats are hard as hell, even though they're all the same. good for lifting weights or domestic abuse.


----------



## Treeunit212 (May 11, 2011)

Swag.


----------



## adrock (May 12, 2011)

KILL PEOPLE BURN SHIT FUCK SCHOOL
KILL PEOPLE BURN SHIT FUCK SCHOOL
KILL PEOPLE BURN SHIT FUCK SCHOOL
KILL PEOPLE BURN SHIT FUCK SCHOOL


----------



## liamh (May 12, 2011)

fucking gorgeous


----------



## DLG (May 12, 2011)

looks like tyler's gonna sell about 40-45k this week. 

Gonna be outsold by the true gods of viral rap music









LONELY ISLAND BITCH


----------



## liamh (May 12, 2011)

I hate Lonely Island


----------



## adrock (May 12, 2011)

liamh said:


> I hate Lonely Island



niccce. i thought i was the only one. i DESPISE lonely island.


----------



## liamh (May 12, 2011)

so unfunny and fucking annoying, I mean that jizzing in my pants song was bearable to begin with but now I just cant listen to their shit without getting angry


----------



## The Beard (May 12, 2011)

TreWatson said:


>



I love you. 
I have been looking for this song for so long now 
The sound guy played this song over the PA at a gig that I played last month while a band was setting up and I never got the chance to ask him what song it was!


----------



## liamh (May 14, 2011)

That fucking music video is disturbing and disgusting


----------



## Treeunit212 (May 16, 2011)

Odd Futures Tumblr blog is the shit. No better way to keep track of a band than their own blog. They share all of their previous work for free and post new videos and interviews often.

__________OFWGKTA__________

Also, this might be why Tyler was falsely labeled a hipster.


----------



## DLG (May 17, 2011)

there's a ten-page story in the New Yorker about them with the last page featuring quotes from Earl and his mom, very interesting read.

here's the page. http://i.imgur.com/yI5yF.png


----------



## adrock (May 17, 2011)

very interesting, but i'm HIGHLY skeptical. i mean, his mom relaying these messages for him? how are we supposed to believe that his supposedly crazy ass mom didn't re-word anything? i'm calling bullshit on the whole thing right now, and that his mom is lying, and "putting words in his mouth".


----------



## DLG (May 17, 2011)

nah, i think it's actually absurd to blame his mom. Probably most of us here don't have kids and don't know what it's like, but can you imagine having a 16 year old child who is on the verge of gaining national/international notoriety for those kind of raps?

This is not some ghetto, my parents don't care about me, I sling crack in the slums situation, this kid is from a middle class home, his father is a prominent South African poet and his mother is an educator. 

Earl is still a kid, and he's easily the most talented rapper that's come out in a very long time, and he's only 17. I'm really not mad at his mom, she's did what was best for her 16 year old son Thebe, not what's best for the rap persona of Earl Sweatshirt. 

The kid is deadly on the mic, he literally doesn't have one mediocre verse, and he sounds extremely intelligent and well spoken. There is nothing stopping him from becoming a successful rapper without OF at the age of 18, or 21 or 25. 

If he still raps this well when he comes back, if he comes back, there will be minions throwing hot beats his way and people will still care, because one thing that always shines through, even when the hype is done, is talent. And he has it. 

There's nothing even stopping him from pulling a Jay Electronica and blowing up at age 34. I say let the kid grow up, let him become a man and then he can see what he wants to do with his life. A kid this talented and smart doesn't need much help to become successful in life, whatever it is he chooses to do.


----------



## adrock (May 17, 2011)

all i'm saying is, i don't see thebe "wanting to be there". he's a 16 year old kid in samoa, away from all of his friends and family. granted, he may not want to be in the spotlight right now, and i totally understand that. but i really doubt he wants to in the middle of nowhere.

 i could be wrong, let's not argue about this


----------



## DLG (May 17, 2011)

haha, def not arguing, you are probably right, I'm sure he was really pissed at first, I can't imagine how much I'd resent my mom from plucking me out of a chance to become a celebrity musician at age 16. But, I can't really compare myself to him either because he's 20 times better at rapping at 16 then I am at playing bass at 30 

But still, I think his mom is fully aware of his talent level and will continue to support him in whatever he does after he turns 18, and I think that it's amazing in today's world where no one gives a shit about their kids that his mom decided to try and let him be a normal kid instead of using him as a meal ticket.


----------



## Treeunit212 (May 20, 2011)

Not cool.


----------



## DLG (May 20, 2011)

eh, MOP used to beat people down with mic stands, hip hop needs violent shows. Any time shit gets rowdy bottles fly, go see meth and red the next time they tour


----------



## Treeunit212 (May 20, 2011)

DLG said:


> eh, MOP used to beat people down with mic stands, hip hop needs violent shows. Any time shit gets rowdy bottles fly, go see meth and red the next time they tour



Indeed. The girl ruined it. 

But she IS the manager and it was clearly her call. Tyler was clearly about to beat some ass regardless.


----------



## DLG (May 20, 2011)

It's only natural in a genre that is so macho and testosterone driven for rappers to get tested all the time. Especially if you are skinny kid that talks so much shit like Tyler, everyone is looking to pull your card.


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 20, 2011)

I JUST got turned on to Tyler last week, and have been digging the fuck out Goblin. Gotta look into some older stuff. I don't usually listen to rap, but I am really liking this


----------



## TreWatson (May 21, 2011)

spawnofthesith said:


> I JUST got turned on to Tyler last week, and have been digging the fuck out Goblin. Gotta look into some older stuff. I don't usually listen to rap, but I am really liking this



honestly, goblin was a letdown compared to bastar ( thought it was good)

get the radical mixtape and you should be all set


----------



## DLG (May 21, 2011)

and the EARL album. Tyler raps best when he has to step up his game to match Earl's rapping. 

Couch is a good example of this.


----------



## Treeunit212 (May 25, 2011)

So. Much. Swag.


----------



## DLG (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## DLG (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## MikeH (Jun 4, 2011)

Loved the video, but I have to say 'She' is my least favorite song on the album.


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 4, 2011)

Really? It's like my third favorite. I was hoping for a Transylvania video, followed by She.

EDIT: I made up for being late to jump on the OFWGKTA bandwagon by posting the video around while it still had like 358 plays. Do I get some kind of hipster cred for it?


----------



## DLG (Jun 5, 2011)

only if you were wearing yellow skinnies while doing so.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 5, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Really? It's like my third favorite. I was hoping for a Transylvania video, followed by She.



I think Radicals and Transylvania are my favorites. She is by no means a bad track, it's just not as good as the others, IMO.


----------



## Treeunit212 (Jun 5, 2011)

Sandwiches and Yonkers are my favorites, especially now that I have my subs in the car.

Old people be damned.


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 28, 2011)

Tyler, The Creator won the VMA's Best New Artist award, if anyone cared. I'm surprised someone like him was even nominated for an MTV award.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 29, 2011)

Swag.


(I hate using that word, but I feel like it's entirely appropriate in this situation)


----------



## Mwoit (Aug 29, 2011)

This thread has converted me.


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 29, 2011)

So much love for these guys, Tylers a genius.

Fvorite line has to be 'raped a pregnant bitch, told my friends I had a threesome'.


----------



## Off_The_Heezay (Sep 3, 2011)

good to see tyler getting out there on other peoples tracks.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 3, 2011)

Not really into Pusha-T, but Tyler's verses are sick.


----------



## Floppystrings (Sep 3, 2011)

I like the freshness of something new.

Hip hop was/is at a pretty boring place right now.

The shock value thing has been done by many legitimate good artists, the Sex Pistols, Mayhem, etc.


----------



## The Reverend (Sep 3, 2011)

Tyler's always so self-aware, I love it. I like his verses on this song, and Pusha T's second verse wasn't too shabby either. The beat fucking killed me, though. I don't think I'll be giving that song another listen just because of that.


----------



## liamh (Sep 3, 2011)

Listening to Analog right now, deffo my fav on Goblin.
HOT ASS BEAT CLAP


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Sep 3, 2011)

Man that video of Earl Sweatshirt -Earl is f-ckin nuts. I remember seeing it awhile back and seeing it now again.. hasn't lost any of it's hardcore shock.


----------



## DLG (Sep 4, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Tyler's always so self-aware, I love it. I like his verses on this song, and Pusha T's second verse wasn't too shabby either. The beat fucking killed me, though. I don't think I'll be giving that song another listen just because of that.



pusha and the beat are easily the best thing about this to me 

this song sounds like push showing tyler how to rap and pharell schooling him on beats.

clipse + neputunes >>> everything


----------



## DLG (Sep 23, 2011)

great rap name or best rap name ever?

Odd Future Records Signs First Artist | News | Pitchfork


----------



## MikeH (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## The Reverend (Sep 23, 2011)

And here I thought rappers were starting to lose their originality!


----------



## DLG (Sep 23, 2011)

here's hoping he ends up being a white guy


----------



## DLG (Sep 23, 2011)

def a trollface.jpg

__________OFWGKTA__________


----------



## The Beard (Sep 26, 2011)

DLG said:


> def a trollface.jpg
> 
> __________OFWGKTA__________



i REALLY hope them signing him is a joke


----------



## DLG (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that's Tyler. I knew a rapper named Young ..... existing was too good to be true


----------



## adrock (Sep 26, 2011)

i listened to about 10 seconds of that and knew it was Tyler, hahaha.

and that Pusha T track is fucking TIGHT


----------



## MikeH (Oct 15, 2011)

Seeing OF tonight. Fuck yeah.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 15, 2011)

It blows my mind. Earl slays anyone stylistically and lyrically, even Tyler. Such raw talent.

Just saying.


----------



## The Reverend (Oct 15, 2011)

The Armada said:


> It blows my mind. Earl slays anyone stylistically and lyrically, even Tyler. Such raw talent.
> 
> Just saying.



In my mind, Earl is technically the better rapper, but I like the concept Tyler works with. I give him a lot more slack than is probably normal because I understand the sort of mythos or backstory he's created. If Earl decides to make rap his thing, though, I'm sure that might change. He's definitely gifted.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 16, 2011)

SWAG.


----------



## DLG (Oct 16, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> In my mind, Earl is technically the better rapper, but I like the concept Tyler works with. I give him a lot more slack than is probably normal because I understand the sort of mythos or backstory he's created. If Earl decides to make rap his thing, though, I'm sure that might change. He's definitely gifted.



I think the rumor is that Earl will turn 18 in Feb and be able to leave his boarding school. Hopefully he can overcome all of the family problems and continue too rap, the kid is way too talented for his own good.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 22, 2011)

DID ANYONE SEE THIS EPISODE OF REGULAR SHOW?!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQZpyau_AbI


----------



## metalheadblues (Nov 22, 2011)

Most Awesome Song Ever!


----------



## SDM305 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey guys, our gorup imp3rial March did a remix to yonkers, which I'll think you'll like. 
If you like the song please like our page.
Yonkers (Remix) by Imp3rial March on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Joeywilson (Nov 22, 2011)

It is no longer cool to like these guys due to their popularity.


----------



## DLG (Nov 22, 2011)

hodgy and domo have been getting a lot better lately as rappers. some of their newest tracks are fire. 

next to earl left brain's beats are still the best thing about them.


----------



## liamh (Nov 23, 2011)

MikeH said:


> DID ANYONE SEE THIS EPISODE OF REGULAR SHOW?!



I saw it on Hypebeast, it's brilliant hahah


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 27, 2011)

Oddly enough, I can dig Yonkers, but never really got into anything else Tyler did, and never understood the hype. Now there's this new guy, Death Grips, and people keep drawing comparisons between he and Tyler. I don't see it (aside from the raw, strange and abrasive nature of his music), but you guys might. Now, this guy, I can get behind.


----------



## Treeunit212 (Dec 7, 2011)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Oddly enough, I can dig Yonkers, but never really got into anything else Tyler did, and never understood the hype. Now there's this new guy, Death Grips, and people keep drawing comparisons between he and Tyler. I don't see it (aside from the raw, strange and abrasive nature of his music), but you guys might. Now, this guy, I can get behind.




Sounds like Screamo (hate that term ) mixed with rap to me. No real correlation to tyler's style that I can see.

On another note...

SWAG.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 7, 2011)

It's called American Grime Rap. There's local rapper in Houston who's credited with starting it, but it's more meant to be experienced live. Think mosh pits, crazy antics, and more wattage and amps than the average metal band uses, coupled with the punk DIY ethos. I'm not one for rap, or jarring beats, but it's not bad at all. It's totally not Tyler, though. 

This is the guy I'm talking about. The first song is his most accessible one, the second is typical of his albums. Without further ado, I present B L A C K I E...All Caps, With Spaces


----------



## DLG (Dec 7, 2011)

techno animal - brotherhood of the bomb >>>> death grips


----------



## The Beard (Feb 24, 2012)

A slight necrobump, but NEW SONG 
Great-ass music video


----------



## adrock (Feb 24, 2012)

that is a great ass music video 

and hodgy is so fucking good, i love his flow. he reminds me so much of one of the dudes from The Pharcyde


----------



## DLG (Feb 24, 2012)

tyler is officially the worst rapper in the group now. dude just tries way too hard, he gets annoying after two lines. 

hodgy and domo get progressively better. 

Left Brain is nuts for that beat though, shit is bangin


----------



## Wolf ov Fire (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, Golf Wang is the shit, me and my bros in my bio class blasted Earl and Tyler about 1-2 years ago, waaaaaaaaaaay before everyone knew about them. Good times


----------



## The Beard (Feb 24, 2012)

JeffFromMtl said:


>




That guy reminds me of this:




EDIT:

God, even though I think that "Guillotine" song is terrible, I can't stop listening/watching it  ITGOESITGOESITGOESITGOESITGOESITGOESYUH.


----------



## TreWatson (Feb 24, 2012)

In other news

Earl Back

Earl back

got all these bitches screamin out

Earl back


----------



## DLG (Feb 24, 2012)

the new earl song is good. 

well not really, shitty recording, lame beat, but he still has bars for days. 

reminds me of a young MF Doom. 

Don't think he'll get back with OF, but he should have no problem getting dope beats, I'm sure just about everyone would want to work with that kid.


----------



## Fiction (Feb 24, 2012)

Tylers part sucked in that song, and that video is, uh, interesting


----------



## The Beard (Feb 24, 2012)

For those of you who are too lazy to search for it:



The beat's not the best quality, but i'm glad he's back. I can't wait to hear what he'll come out with


----------



## DLG (Feb 27, 2012)

Hodgy has a new, free EP out, it's great. 

nice soulful production by Alchemist, Juicy J, Flying Lotus, among others. 

Dude is definitely improving a lot and thankfully got rid of that voice cracking shit he used to do all the time, which was really annoying.

http://store.oddfuture.com/collections/music/products/hodgy-beats-untitled-ep


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 27, 2012)

Domo and Hodgy are awesome but tyler needs to step it up a bit, the new song is pretty good definitely there best in terms of production


----------



## DLG (Mar 20, 2012)

EARL IS BACK BITCHES

his verse is vicious, kid is amazing


----------



## The Beard (Mar 20, 2012)

^ I was JUST about to post that 

ALL OF MY HAPPINESS.


----------



## adrock (Mar 20, 2012)

legit. sounds like an old RZA beat, love it.


----------



## Treeunit212 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## The Beard (Mar 21, 2012)

^ I can't fucking wait for that show


----------



## The Beard (Jan 26, 2013)

Seems like I'm always the one to necrobump this thread 

Just found this video/song yesterday:



Can't fucking WAIT for his new album, I also love how actually meaningful his lyrics are, unlike a lot of the bullshit that comes out these days


----------



## MikeH (Jan 26, 2013)

Earl takes the cake for me as far as OF goes. He's leagues ahead of everyone. Not to say I don't love Tyler and Hodgy. But he's on his own level.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 26, 2013)

I kind of felt that this video and the song were like Earl's attempts to do Yonkers. I like it better than newer OF stuff, that's for sure. I was worried when Earl came back and was talking about how he wasn't going to rap about the same silly stuff anymore, but if he's pursuing a more thoughtful route, I think I'll enjoy his stuff.


----------

